# Lets do it in the daylight or are we vampires?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Prompted by the urges of Sammers and PaulSTT, I think we should consider daytime meets during these dark wintery months ! There are 2 days in the weekend after all, so those who are fortunate enough to have a partner of the opposite ( or maybe same  ) sex can plee for some time "off" surely? Or bring 'em along ! I for one would rather look at cars and not beer glasses  So come on lets have more meets for us young free and single peeps and more in the DAYLIGHT ! ;D John


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I agree - see my IM!


----------



## Sammers (Jun 23, 2002)

Yep, this would be great, I will be able to attend then!

So where and when then?

I have proposed that the next Herts/Beds/Bucks/Essex meeting be on Sunday 15th December, I hope that is good for people.

What about one before then somewhere?

Craig


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

10 minutes round here, its a FAB morning !!! ;D
Craig, when and where is the one that your talking about please?

Do we "do" monthly meets then ? Nothing happens (apart from hurricanes hardly hever) in Hampshire ! Thats why I end up going to Herts / Essex etc for fun ! ;D John


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Definitely up for doing it in the daylight, I'm a sun worshipper, it's BLAZING out there where I am today! (wish I had a TTR only joking!) Will be out in the TT SOON.

It'd be nice to have some real Doris's along (I'll bring wife) instead of just a load of geezers talking dump valves!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I am sitting in my office looking out (just 10ft) at my baby gleaming in the sun, gonna have the roof down at lunchtime- cant do that can you ha ha ha ! ;D John


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can't put the roof down, but I can put the rear seats down - can YOU do that?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant put my rear seats down but can slide my Glass shield up - you cant do that ! ;D John


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hmmn, I can't put my glass shield up, but I can pick my mates up.

(As long as they're not taller than 1.5 metres.)

nah nah n-nah nah


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

HaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaHahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Actually I can fit 3 Doris in the back seats!! As they are legless and no more than 1.5metres tall! 

Can you JOHN???? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! ;D


----------

